# Has anyone used the Watts Quick Connect Fittings?



## luweee (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone used the Watts Quick Connect Fittings? I here they can be used with PEX Copper and Cpvc. Are there any tricks? How did you like it? My bro-inlaw used it no probs and loves it. No soldering! thats great. I want to rough in the supply lines for my bar bath and Mud sink.


----------



## njmckenzie (Mar 7, 2008)

I just replumbed part of the house with the Watts quick connect fittings. It was extremely easy and no leaks yet. It tied the old copper piping to new Pex with no problems yet. It has been 4 weeks and no leaks. I was visiting the site to find out if anyone had any reliability information on them.

I've read bad things about Qest but can't find anything on Watts.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I would check with the local Code office before using them. In my opinion, they are "still" a compression fitting and most codes do not allow them in areas that are not readily visable. I have used many Watts products and they make quality stuff, but that doesn't make them legal.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i don't know about watts in particular, but i have used other compression fit. look on the label for "*in wall" application rating*, then you know it's ok. also call the manufacturer if it doesn't say.

you need to crank these things good with long 12" pliers. and use nice pink thread tape. i tightened one using good strength and it leaked on pressure test!.. so i broke out my 12" adjustable and gave it everything i had (i'm not the strongest in the world..). then it was OK. 

if you tighten it like this it is OK, but you may not be able to get it off in the future without a pipe puller thingy cause the copper ring actually compresses the pipe.

on the other hand, solderd copper is best especially for piece of mind. i used compression because i was scared to solder around the joists and lath.. for fire reasons. then later when i was more used to plumbing i was not scared, but instead just worked carefully with heatshields and spray water bottle and fire extinguisher (near exit). :whistling2:

i'm not expert.. but i think go for it!

Knucklez


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

If you have ever worked with a Code inspector, you know that they can have attitudes if you try show or tell them that something is Code Approved. They have their own books and don't care how many website copies from fitting manufacturers you show them. It's the "wording" that is important. I had an inspector tell me that "code compliant" was not "code accepted". The worst problem comes when you attempt to sell a home and the buyer hires a Home Inspector who questions these fittings. Real pain to need to go back and replace when you have other things to do. This is why I always tell people to check with their local Code office.


----------



## rookiePhilip (Mar 8, 2008)

*Watts, yup, good*

I've used watts and other brands that do the same thing...If you are a novice plumber ALWAYS USE THEM.:thumbup:

I did however make the mistake of trying to just bond regular pvc elbows in (trying to save money). I waited the prescribed time and turned the water on...Not funny, I like fountains n' all but not in my bathroom...Ended up going out and spending the dollars for the quick connects. For the inexperienced plumber they are the absolutely safest and best way to go.


----------



## rookiePhilip (Mar 8, 2008)

*Side Note*

Shark quick connects at HomeDepot are now my 'go-to' plumbing answers.

If you are plumbing the house with the flip/sell intention maybe you should make the pipes inaccessible or hidden. The renovator that did our house screwed the access panel down, calked it shut and then painted over it all...I had to tear into that and replace ALL his 'plumbing'...my kitchen ceiling still isn't right...


----------



## rookiePhilip (Mar 8, 2008)

6 months with my Sharks from HomeDepot and no problems. Isn't it amazing that they can join the dissimilar pipes...(pex w copper)


----------



## sord (Mar 1, 2011)

*watts Quick Connect*

I have talked to the engineerss at Watts as I am planing on using them in a large sailboat. They tell me they were developed for use on US Navy vessels as the vibrations at too hard on solid connections. They are up to Code here in Ontario Canada and being used in new home construction. I am going to use them. Remember on a boat if they leak you sink in a house you only get wet.:thumbup:


----------



## pockets49 (Mar 15, 2018)

About 5 yrs. ago I replumbed my utility room water lines using Watts brass and pvc pex fittings. I probably have at least 35 of these fittings in 1/2, 3/4 and one 1 inch. I am in the process of changing out all of them because 5 of them have started to leak. Stupid me did not check to see if there was a warrenty on their material. There is no warrenty info on the package. I went back to Menards to find out if there any issues, only to find out there is a 1 yr. warrenty on their products. I am replacing all of the brass ones with the pvc ones for now as they are the ones leaking. In my honest opinion these fittings are crap. At some point in the future I will again have to replumb my utility room with a more permanent product. DO NOT BUY WATTS FITTINGS!!


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I use quick connect fittings (1/4 and 3/8) under the sink for the under the sink filter that feeds into the filtered cold and instant hot water dispenser and the ice maker. I use John Guest, not Watts. I think I installed them 2012. 

I bought everything online because it was easier to find stuff online. In store, they often have a limited variety of quick connect fittings.


----------

